# Pokemon:Ultimate Stadium DNA



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2013)

Well folks looks like we've got something here



Lets not jump the gun though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2013)

Where did you get that name tho? Holy shit. So much POKIMANZ today


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 17, 2013)

Brings memories.

Even better if it was a Full 3D Fighter. Running around the city with Lucario and Blaziken, kicking, punching and shooting aura balls at eachother.

If this is WiiU, then I will be getting the game and console at once.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't care about if this is a Stadium game. I want a fully fledged 3D console game. All Nintendo has to do is announce it and the Wii U has won the next gen race.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2013)

I, too, hope that it's more than just another Pok?mon stadium game for the Wii U (though that could also turn out very good), but I somehow doubt it.

I've been astounded by what they're doing with Pok?mon lately though, so who knows


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I want a fully fledged 3D console game. All Nintendo has to do is announce it and the Wii U has won the next gen race.



this. it's good to know I'm not the only one who wants to see this on the WiiU. 

I can't see myself getting this if it's just a stadium/PBR type deal. the 3d in X/Y already looks marvellous and the 3DS online battle features are plenty to keep me interested.

that said, that truck in the background looks highly destructible.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I, too, hope that it's more than just another Pok?mon stadium game for the Wii U (though that could also turn out very good), but I somehow doubt it.
> 
> I've been astounded by what they're doing with Pok?mon lately though, so who knows



What about Xenoblade X Pokemon?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUHwwY9NDK4[/youtube]


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 26, 2013)

It looks really, _really_ good, it's probably a new Stadium or something. If they'd do it MUGEN-style though...


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 26, 2013)

It better have more pokemon featured, fighting games with characters who aren't bipedal are rare (Deadly Creatures comes to mind ), just imagine Ditto in full fighting action


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 28, 2013)

Needs mini-games.

Mini-games, storage space for extra pokemon, Gym Leader Castle, and RENTALS

All PBR was, was a glorified Battle Frontier that had nothing going for it if you didn't have the games (meaning rentals were drastically reduced to two cards, and no mini-games to distract you from battling or having fun with friends.) made effectively obsolete when Platinum not only added it's own Battle Frontier but a WIFI Plaza thing that allowed you to play fucking mini-games!

For gods sake Gamefreak, don't make one of the coolest looking ideas I see before me turn into another glorified Battle Frontier that will just be shelved when Pokemon Z comes out.


----------

